# Drawings for coloring/ 2D Scenery



## Tdreabe (May 3, 2020)

My Indoor layout does not have space for physical buildings on the benchwork, I was not interested in modeling at the time and now I see that to keep my 3 year old engaged, I'll need the ability to have some "Make-believe" when the train is running. Stop for passengers, car crossing, Thomas and Friends type stories.

It will also give me some kitchen table play time with him to have a coloring book of buildings, fixtures, or scenery. That scenery will then be posted over the OSB walls along the track in my garage for us to have the Depot, Coaling tower, water tower..... So a coloring book that is to scale, or I can correct to scale, to create the 2D scenery.

I'm wondering if anyone has done this yet, or has elevation drawings I could use towards this idea. Or if anyone knows if this is already available?

I am doing D&RG/1880's south west type railroad in 1:20.3

Thanks,
Tyler


----------



## trainmanfw&sw (Nov 4, 2020)

I just finished the shelf layout for the 3x21 switching yard, it will have a pretty much flat backdrops as there is no room for actual buildings. I've been looking at both card stock printed fronts and building my own fronts using materials by manufactures, scale brick, windows, doors, etc. I will probably go with building the fronts, as this way I can fit what I want into the space available for each building, etc. I now have the track in place, but not tied down, or any roadbed in place, it's in it's test mode for operations and see if all works for switching. I'm now working on my material list for the backdrops and drawings of what I want and what will fit, just part of model railroading that I enjoy. All being said, I'm more of a modeler then a runner, so my layouts tend to be more to scale which is what I enjoy about the hobby.























trainman


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

There was a recent thread somewhere that had printed black-and-white buildings that the author had colored, as a sort of quick-and-cheap backdrop. Something like that might please your young ones - especially if they get to do the coloring.


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

The thread that Pete mentions is just a few lines down in this forum under the title 
*Colorful Building Flat Using A Black and White Laser Printer*


----------



## Tdreabe (May 3, 2020)

This thread is the one you guys are referring to. It is exactly what my plan is for the near term. Eventually I'll build actual building fronts like trainman is talking about doing.

Does anybody have or know a source for the drawings used in the other thread.

Otherwise I found Brewer plans has images I could scale up or down. I could get the full plans from him to provide the info for the actual building if I duplicate it on my outdoor layout whenever that gets built.

Tyler


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Don't know if some of the images on this site might help you. Printable backdrops


----------



## Bill C. (Jan 2, 2008)

Tyler, those particular line drawings came from here:



__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/834854849655936209/

I found them by doing an image search on google by using the phrase "building facade line drawings". I have to give credit to the late Carl Arendt of micro layout fame for sparking my interest in this.


----------

